# 2012 Audi TTS Owners Manual



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

*2012 Audi TT-TTS-TTRS Owners Manual*

So I ordered my Scuba Blue 2012 Audi TTS (w/ Prestige and Black and Magma Red Interior) back in mid Oct. but after reading all the times on these forums for order length I thought I would try and find the owners manual online.

To no avail it seems, however I did find where you can just order them from audi, so I did. I have the manual now, and read it cover to cover a couple of times and it occurred to me that you guys might be in the same boat as me. I mean, some of you might be waiting on your TTS's and would appreciate getting a sneak peak at the owner's manual. Would anyone like me to scan it in to PDF and post it here? It is ~260 pages so probably 130 scanned pages and I am not sure how big it will be but its worth a shot if you guys want it.

Let me know, also any of you out there in the West University area with TTS's? I have seen one MkI red TT occasionally but no TTS and no mkIIs.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

MikeBrWade said:


> So I ordered my Scuba Blue 2012 Audi TTS (w/ Prestige and Black and Magma Red Interior) back in mid Oct. but after reading all the times on these forums for order length I thought I would try and find the owners manual online.
> 
> To no avail it seems, however I did find where you can just order them from audi, so I did. I have the manual now, and read it cover to cover a couple of times and it occurred to me that you guys might be in the same boat as me. I mean, some of you might be waiting on your TTS's and would appreciate getting a sneak peak at the owner's manual. Would anyone like me to scan it in to PDF and post it here? It is ~260 pages so probably 130 scanned pages and I am not sure how big it will be but its worth a shot if you guys want it.
> 
> Let me know, also any of you out there in the West University area with TTS's? I have seen one MkI red TT occasionally but no TTS and no mkIIs.


Yes, I would very much to get my hands on a PDF version...


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Same here. I ordered a TT, but would still get a lot of content from the TTS manual that would be relevant to the TT.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

TT, TTS, and TTRS all have the same base manual so it would apply to yours too. Trying to bribe my secretary into scanning it in for me 

I will let you guys know.


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in, please! Waiting for a scuba blue TT premium plus; delivery around 1/1/12!


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

Wildgift said:


> I'm in, please! Waiting for a scuba blue TT premium plus; delivery around 1/1/12!


Nice, wish mine was coming in then.. when did you order yours?


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

So got through ~25 pages of it and its already over 200MB. I am going to have to play with the settings a bit to get it smaller. At this rate it would be over 2GB to scan in the whole manual. I will get back with you guys when I can get it tweaked a bit.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

MikeBrWade said:


> So got through ~25 pages of it and its already over 200MB. I am going to have to play with the settings a bit to get it smaller. At this rate it would be over 2GB to scan in the whole manual. I will get back with you guys when I can get it tweaked a bit.


I think you will run into this issue no matter what. The problem is, each page is treated as a picture, and then assembling a series of pictures as a PDF, will be large regardless. ~8Mb/page is pretty high. Good luck, and thanks for the hard work!


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> I think you will run into this issue no matter what. The problem is, each page is treated as a picture, and then assembling a series of pictures as a PDF, will be large regardless. ~8Mb/page is pretty high. Good luck, and thanks for the hard work!


Ok I tweaked the settings and got it down to ~350K a page, in color still, and I had my secretary scan in all 260 pages of the manual. Then I ran them through adobe pro's OCR indexing so you can search for things like "fuel capacity" or whatever. However, after she spent over an hour doing it I looked and it and she scanned it in cutting off about 1" of the bottom of every page :banghead:

HAHAHAHA I felt bad since she put so much time into basically a "personal" request not work related. I will post it later, once I can find out how to share it with you guys since its still decently big.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

MikeBrWade said:


> Ok I tweaked the settings and got it down to ~350K a page, in color still, and I had my secretary scan in all 260 pages of the manual. Then I ran them through adobe pro's OCR indexing so you can search for things like "fuel capacity" or whatever. However, after she spent over an hour doing it I looked and it and she scanned it in cutting off about 1" of the bottom of every page :banghead:
> 
> HAHAHAHA I felt bad since she put so much time into basically a "personal" request not work related. I will post it later, once I can find out how to share it with you guys since its still decently big.


Thanks so much...very much appreciated...


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

MikeBrWade said:


> Ok I tweaked the settings and got it down to ~350K a page, in color still, and I had my secretary scan in all 260 pages of the manual. Then I ran them through adobe pro's OCR indexing so you can search for things like "fuel capacity" or whatever. However, after she spent over an hour doing it I looked and it and she scanned it in cutting off about 1" of the bottom of every page :banghead:
> 
> HAHAHAHA I felt bad since she put so much time into basically a "personal" request not work related. I will post it later, once I can find out how to share it with you guys since its still decently big.


Ok so she was nice enough to rescan it, now its the full pages. With OCR search etc. Its ~98MB you guys have any idea how I should post it? Any admins out there wanna host it on the site? I would assume the Owners Manual would be a pretty helpful thing to just keep on the site! 

Let me know, otherwise I can try like DropBox or something.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

MikeBrWade said:


> Ok so she was nice enough to rescan it, now its the full pages. With OCR search etc. Its ~98MB you guys have any idea how I should post it? Any admins out there wanna host it on the site? I would assume the Owners Manual would be a pretty helpful thing to just keep on the site!
> 
> Let me know, otherwise I can try like DropBox or something.


Ok guys I have the manual uploaded by, my bandwidth is limited so I don't want to just post the link here where it will live forever. PM me for the link if you want it.


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

these kinda of helpful threads have really attracted me and is why i really like this forum!! 
although i already have the manual, but seeing this just makes this forum very enjoyable!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Poor secretary! I'd sure like it. I have the car and the manual...and I hate reading anything on paper anymore!

Are ya'll ordering so ya'll can get special color/option combos? Or are the TTS in that short of supply? I know when I got mine last April 2011, there were only 2 within 300 miles of me....

Enjoy your cars....it's a great car....it's a little bit of a tire eater....if you have the Toyo's....but well worth it.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Poor secretary! I'd sure like it. I have the car and the manual...and I hate reading anything on paper anymore!
> 
> Are ya'll ordering so ya'll can get special color/option combos? Or are the TTS in that short of supply? I know when I got mine last April 2011, there were only 2 within 300 miles of me....
> 
> Enjoy your cars....it's a great car....it's a little bit of a tire eater....if you have the Toyo's....but well worth it.


Well I wanted a fully loaded TTS, prestige and all the toys, plus I wanted my Suba Blue w/ Red/Black interior so I had no choice but to order. They are saying 3 months which we put me getting it mid Jan so I am hoping its no later than mid Feb. Fingers crossed. Anyway, several of you have PM'ed me and I sent you the link ~8 people so far. Hope you all enjoy it!!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

I am enjoying it! Great quality.... Thank you!!

Here's one data point for how long it has taken recently... My TT is scheduled to arrive at the port in Houston on Nov. 14th. That's about 13 weeks from when I placed the order.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> I am enjoying it! Great quality.... Thank you!!
> 
> Here's one data point for how long it has taken recently... My TT is scheduled to arrive at the port in Houston on Nov. 14th. That's about 13 weeks from when I placed the order.


All I have is my dropbox which I am not sure how much bandwidth I have etc, so I am going to leave this link "active" for a couple of weeks for all you guys to get the manual.

Here you go:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/48270007/2012_Audi_TT.S.RS_OwnersManual.pdf

You can search it etc, works really well. For example, search "Launch Control" and it takes you right to how to use that feature.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks bud...I have a 2011 TTS....


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting this! It was quite informative. However, it makes me want the car in my drive way right now, instead of somewhere on a ship in the Atlantic. Hurry up dammit!


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

FYI everyone I am going to take down this manual link at the end of the weekend. I have already had 27 downloads so i am glad you guys are liking it!

Hope it helped everyone out (and I bought my secretary a nice thank you lunch for her help).

BTW its the "2012 Audi TT-TTS-TTRS Owners Manual" All three of them


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, again, much thanks...the manual is however a buggar to print as I had to do it work because my home printer did not have enough memory [i.e. I need a printer with 2GB of internal memory]...


Joel


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Been a while since I've seen a Scuba Blue, I believe it's a bit lighter than my Sepang Blue? I'm going to guess you ordered at Momentum, did you consider the black TT-RS they had?


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Been a while since I've seen a Scuba Blue, I believe it's a bit lighter than my Sepang Blue? I'm going to guess you ordered at Momentum, did you consider the black TT-RS they had?


Yeah I think the Scuba is lighter if I remember from the order form. I did look (this is assuming you are talking to me since you didn't quote a post) at the black RS but I just couldn't justify the extra $12K, and I really didn't want a manual the DSG rocks! So I figured a TTS with a stage 2 APR and I get ~TTRS like HP/Torque but with a DSG and


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

MikeBrWade said:


> Yeah I think the Scuba is lighter if I remember from the order form. I did look (this is assuming you are talking to me since you didn't quote a post) at the black RS but I just couldn't justify the extra $12K, and I really didn't want a manual the DSG rocks! So I figured a TTS with a stage 2 APR and I get ~TTRS like HP/Torque but with a DSG and


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I've had pretty good luck with Momentum, my RS is the 3rd car I've bought from them in the last 10 years, all from the same salesman (you don't often see longevity like that in the car biz.) I had a headlight ignitor go out the second week I had the car and they replaced it during my lunch hour while I waited, good service. I also went back one day to testdrive an R8 V10, by myself, I don't think most dealerships just throw those around. Good luck on your wait, I waited 13 months for my RS!


Oh and I didn't order for Momentum because they refused to let my wife and I test drive the TT alone, only one at a time which was ridiculous. The last dealership that did that, I walked of and bought somewhere else the same day. Same thing this time, I called around and Audi West had a TT coupe I could test drive alone with my wife. I test drove it and immediately ordered my custom TTS order. The manager at Audi West came out and told my wife and I to "have fun!!" and handed us the keys. And he made a ~$58K sale with just that action. Amazes me how people treat you at dealerships sometimes, like they don't think I can just take my business elsewhere.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

MikeBrWade said:


> Oh and I didn't order for Momentum because they refused to let my wife and I test drive the TT alone, only one at a time which was ridiculous. The last dealership that did that, I walked of and bought somewhere else the same day. Same thing this time, I called around and Audi West had a TT coupe I could test drive alone with my wife. I test drove it and immediately ordered my custom TTS order. The manager at Audi West came out and told my wife and I to "have fun!!" and handed us the keys. And he made a ~$58K sale with just that action. Amazes me how people treat you at dealerships sometimes, like they don't think I can just take my business elsewhere.


That's surprising to me...though not shocking. I've been a Mo customer so long they probably do things for me that might not get done for others, although not saying that's right. It's hard to become an "established customer" when they don't help you get your foot in the door.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> That's surprising to me...though not shocking. I've been a Mo customer so long they probably do things for me that might not get done for others, although not saying that's right. It's hard to become an "established customer" when they don't help you get your foot in the door.


Yeah we bought my wife's car next door at Momentum VW and it was a great experiance (a bit pushy but not bad) and I was hoping for more of the same but alas they decided to treat me like a 17 year old. Its ok, live and learn. Anyway I am hoping for a mid Feb date for delivery, but we will see I am the only order in line for a TTS from their dealership right now so I am hoping to get an allocation soon from the factory.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you Mr Wade.....the text searchable is the best!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MikeBrWade said:


> Oh and I didn't order for Momentum because they refused to let my wife and I test drive the TT alone, only one at a time which was ridiculous. The last dealership that did that, I walked of and bought somewhere else the same day. Same thing this time, I called around and Audi West had a TT coupe I could test drive alone with my wife. I test drove it and immediately ordered my custom TTS order. The manager at Audi West came out and told my wife and I to "have fun!!" and handed us the keys. And he made a ~$58K sale with just that action. Amazes me how people treat you at dealerships sometimes, like they don't think I can just take my business elsewhere.


Good for you! People sometimes forget the power of the "purse". My partner had an awesome experience with the Austin dealership in purchasing his Q5 and not more than 2 months later I placed my order for a TT.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Good for you! People sometimes forget the power of the "purse". My partner had an awesome experience with the Austin dealership in purchasing his Q5 and not more than 2 months later I placed my order for a TT.


Up to 36 downloads, gonna take it down tonight. If anyone needs the link just PM me (I am gonna move it).

Thanks all, btw does anyone have the Navigation/Audio manual? I found one from like 2006 but the features seemed really old (like it said max SD card size was 256MB HAHAHAHA)


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

MikeBrWade said:


> So I ordered my Scuba Blue 2012 Audi TTS (w/ Prestige and Black and Magma Red Interior) back in mid Oct. ...


I eagerly look forward to your high resolution photos.  I've configured this combo on Audi's site but would love to see a photo versus a rendering.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

HighGs said:


> I eagerly look forward to your high resolution photos.  I've configured this combo on Audi's site but would love to see a photo versus a rendering.


Well it will probably be mid Feb at least (Still dont' have an ETA from the dealer =( ) But I will certainly post pics when I get it.


----------

